# Free Dining Dates Announced!



## tomandrobin (Apr 8, 2008)

*Magic Your Way Package FREE Dining Plan*

A 5-night/6-day package includes: (longer and shorter stays are available) 

_*5 nights at a select Disney Resort 
6 Day Magic Your Way Base Ticket 
FREE Disney Dining Plan 
3 night minimum length of stay - 14 night maximum *_


*Booking Dates: *
4/07/08 – 6/22/08 - Disney VISA Card Holders 
4/10/08 – 6/22/08 - Everyone


*Travel Dates:  8/24/08 – 9/20/08*


*Prices start at: *
$57 per person, per day for family of 4 at select Value Resorts (std room)
$73 per person, per day for family of 4 at select Moderate Resorts (std room)
$104 per person, per day for family of 4 at Disney’s Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa (studio) 


*Booking Codes for Disney Visa:*
Magic Your Way Package plus Dining - CMK
Magic Your Way Package plus Deluxe Dining - CMP
Magic Your Way Package plus Dine with Wine - CMM
Magic Your Way Package plus Deluxe Dining with Wine - CMS 
*Booking Codes:*
Magic Your Way Package plus Dining - AYG
Magic Your Way Package plus Deluxe Dining - AYI
Magic Your Way Package plus Dine with Wine - AYH
Magic Your Way Package plus Deluxe Dining with Wine - AYJ

*Offer available for stays most nights 8/24/08-9/20/08. Availability is limited and certain restrictions apply. Tickets are for one Theme Park per day and must be used within 14 days of first use.  No group rates or other discounts apply.


----------

